# Online Passwortverwaltung

## Necoro

Hey  :Smile: 

Ich habe mal wieder eine meiner komischen Softwareanforderungen und wollte fragen, ob jemand von euch was kennt oder sogar nutzt.

Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Software, welche meine Passwörter speichert/verwaltet. Idealerweise sollen die Daten auch (gut verschlüsselt) auf einem Server abgelegt sein. Aber nicht irgendeinem Server des Projekts (wie es ja häufiger gibt), sondern auf meinem eigenen  :Smile: . Eine zusätzliche USB-Version wäre denn noch ein Schmankerl obendrauf.

----------

## Necoro

Mhm -- also ich bin jetzt auf Clipperz gestoßen. So weit net schlecht. Aber so richtig funktionieren tut es net :-/. Und das ganze Bookmark/Sidebarzeugs beißt sich mit meinem Vimperatorplugin.

----------

## 69719

Da du in deinem 2. Post von Bookmarks und Plugins redest, vermute ich, dass du etwas für den Firefox suchst?

Ich verwende dazu xmarks, der sync Passwörter, Bookmarks und offene Taps. Ebenso kann ein eigener Server

statt dem zentralen angegeben werden.

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm was muss man anstellen um einen eigenen Server nutzen zu können? Weißt du das?

----------

## 69719

Ins Wiki schauen oder Google fragen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *escor wrote:*   

> Da du in deinem 2. Post von Bookmarks und Plugins redest, vermute ich, dass du etwas für den Firefox suchst?
> 
> Ich verwende dazu xmarks, der sync Passwörter, Bookmarks und offene Taps. Ebenso kann ein eigener Server
> 
> statt dem zentralen angegeben werden.

 

Mhm ... also es muss nicht primär für den FF sein. Wenn ich es schon nutze würde ich darin auch andere Passwörter ablegen. Das xmarks habe ich mir mal kurz auf der Seite angeschaut -- und ich finde da nix von "eigenem Server". Und es macht mir auch ein wenig zu viel, als wenn ich das gut finden würde :-/

----------

## 69719

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   Da du in deinem 2. Post von Bookmarks und Plugins redest, vermute ich, dass du etwas für den Firefox suchst?
> 
> Ich verwende dazu xmarks, der sync Passwörter, Bookmarks und offene Taps. Ebenso kann ein eigener Server
> 
> statt dem zentralen angegeben werden. 
> ...

 

Mußt ja nicht alle Features aktivieren.  :Wink: 

Die Links dazu findest du in meinem letzten Post.

Ein Passwort Manager für das ganze System, da ist mir nur kwallet bekannt. Der kann allerdings nicht in Firefox eingreifen (oder irre ich mich?). Und ob man die Passwörter auf einem externen Server speichern kann weiss ich auch nicht.

----------

## firefly

 *escor wrote:*   

> Ein Passwort Manager für das ganze System, da ist mir nur kwallet bekannt. Der kann allerdings nicht in Firefox eingreifen (oder irre ich mich?).

 

Für firefox gibt es ain addon für kwallet: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/49357/

----------

## Josef.95

Statt dieses "fremde" xmarks Plugin würde ich doch lieber Firefox Sync verwenden, dies wird auch direkt von Mozilla Labs entwickelt und betreut. Soweit ich mitbekam soll es wohl auch als Standard im FF-4 mit integriert werden.

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/10868/

http://support.mozilla.com/de/kb/Was%20ist%20Firefox%20Sync

----------

## Necoro

Nochmal: Die Einbindung in Firefox ist eher nebensächlich. Wichtig ist nur der ortsungebundene Abruf und der eigene Server.

----------

## Necoro

Also ich werde wohl zu keepassX in Kombination mit WebDAV oder ähnlichem gehen  :Smile: 

----------

